# Another Weed ID



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Need and ID in this...never saw it before.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like my neglected flower bed


----------



## Bags (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks pretty much like Spotted Horsemint.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Anything in a flower bed is a weed.


----------



## jamesntexas (Mar 7, 2012)

weve got it down here in central texas. Seen it since i was a kid but dont know the name of it.---google native american seed company......they have lots of pictures of native plants...i dont know that this is a native plant but i dont know it aint either.


----------

